# Angle Finder



## djg (Dec 24, 2009)

Does anyone have either the Beall Tilt Box or the Wixey Angle gauge? Any preference/differences?


----------



## wericha (Apr 29, 2012)

I've got the Wixey and really like it. There seems to be an issue with battery usage with some units, but I haven't had that problem. I've had the same battery in mine for several months now and it still has power.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

I have the Wixey. Mine is one of the many which consumes batteries. So much I rarely use it.

I read the Beall uses a different battery and reports were that it lasted longer.

The Wixey is the flat button battery like a CR2025. This is for style reference. I do not recall the exact battery ID.

If the Beall uses e.g., a small 9V battery, I would get the Beall.

I prefer to set my table saw blade to 90 deg with a reference square. No batteries, always "on" and it stays true. :icon_smile:


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

I have the Wixey and I like it. No problems at all with battery life.


----------



## BigJoe16 (Feb 20, 2012)

The problem I see with the angle finder is that if your saw isn't level, the angle finder won't work. I think your better off using squares when ever possible.


----------



## Billy De (Jul 19, 2009)

I`ve got a sliding bevel, no battery problems and it works every time.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

BigJoe16 said:


> The problem I see with the angle finder is that if your saw isn't level, the angle finder won't work. I think your better off using squares when ever possible.


Not quite.

The box is placed on the table, zero'd and then placed on the blade. I like mine but honestly don't use the power tools much these days to need it. I've used it on the table saw, miter saw, bandsaw and the radial arm saw with good success.


----------



## BigJoe16 (Feb 20, 2012)

firemedic said:


> Not quite.
> 
> The box is placed on the table, zero'd and then placed on the blade. I like mine but honestly don't use the power tools much these days to need it. I've used it on the table saw, miter saw, bandsaw and the radial arm saw with good success.


Oh I can't believe I didn't think of that


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

I have the Beall tilt box and love it. I am still on the same set of batteries that came with it and I use it constantly. I use it for my table saw, drill press, jointer, large bandsaw, planer outfeed and infeed tables, miter saw. Basically, I use it for everything. I absolutely love it. I've had it for years and have never had a problem with it. I highly recommend it to everyone and anyone. 
:thumbsup:


----------



## Upstate (Nov 28, 2011)

I have the wixie it works just fine, no battery issues here yet, knock on wood. Seems like you'll be happy with either.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Oh, and I've got the Wixey as well... I think.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Wixey, love it, no issues with battery life. Same battery it came with after nearly two years.


----------



## tvman44 (Dec 8, 2011)

I only have the Wixey but like it.


----------



## VIFmike (Jul 21, 2012)

I just ordered the Beall tilt box II yesterday from the rave reviews from Kenbo in all his postings. I think that since my floor in my Garage/workshop is not level anywhere, it would be easier to check my TS blade angle than with any other tool.

Plus being digital you can get exact level instead of hoping your square is touching the blade and base exactly the same. 

I also ordered an all steel, one piece square to check everything against.


----------



## VIFmike (Jul 21, 2012)

**update**

Just checked the beall website. This is what they have for the tilt box II:


Actually, this is the same Tilt Box you've known and loved, with a just few upgrades to make it even more useful. Tilt Box II still snaps to your saw blade, jointer fence, band saw or even telescope with powerful magnets so that you can read relative angles directly without relying on the often unreliable readings from the tool's own pointer. The display remains right-side-up even when you turn the unit over, so that you don't have to crank your neck into untenable positions in order to read it. As a bonus, it is also factory calibrated to read absolute angles so that you can use it as a portable pocket level. It will automatically turn itself off if left on for more than ten minutes. It remains an invaluable tool for anyone constructing polygons or doing any sort of segmented turning, not to mention aligning wheels or telescopes Now manufactured with a new chip, Tilt Box II has a "Hold" button so you can keep your original measurement without having to rely on your memory. In addition, it sports magnets on its bottom as well as both sides to allow you more options for placement. To use the Tilt Box II, simply turn it on; place it on your saw (or other) table and press "Zero" to establish relative zero. Then attach it to your blade, fence (or any ferrous surface) by means of the rare earth magnets on its sides or bottom: It will register the relative angle between the blade & the table on a large, easily read display. Since the Tilt Box II can be zeroed at any angle, your machine table need not be level to obtain the relative angle between the table & the blade. The Tilt Box II has a die-cast metal body and is powered by a 9 volt battery - which is included along with a small Phillips screwdriver for removing the back. Complete instructions for its use are enclosed.


----------



## del schisler (Nov 5, 2009)

djg said:


> Does anyone have either the Beall Tilt Box or the Wixey Angle gauge? Any preference/differences?


I have the Beall tilt box it is better then the wixey, the battery on the Beall use the 9volt batt. it will hold up better. The beall is bilt better as i have heard the wixey is different material ? The battery in my Beall is i would guess a couple yrs old and still good i use the unit a couple time a mo. to just check the machines out. my 2 cents


----------



## djg (Dec 24, 2009)

Thanks everyone for your replies and input. It sounds like the Beall is the better buy despite costing a little more.


----------



## VIFmike (Jul 21, 2012)

djg said:


> Thanks everyone for your replies and input. It sounds like the Beall is the better buy despite costing a little more.


$36 is the best I have found. I just googled it.


----------

